# How I significantly reduced my symptoms of DP within hours



## 12thMan509 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm not saying y'all haven't tried this but I was going through the worst DPD episode in 3 years. I thought I was going to lose my mind and end up killing myself. Anyways, what I did is nothing basically, I just gave up to DP, I let it run its course. I just stopped trying to control my thought process, I stopped trying to control the way that I felt. The more I tried to control, the worse it got. Also, I didn't care if all there was in my mind was DP, it's logical as that's basically what I have been obsessed about for an extended period of time. I also stopped obsessing about recovery. I'm just here experiencing the moment. I still feel numb and feel like shit, but at least I'm at a stage where I feel relatively okay. I understand that my brain is the one that is going to decide when it's time to go back into reality again. And all I'm worrying about now is about letting my brain rest. For those of you who are still struggling, at least for me I can say DP symptoms are almost solely the product of your own anxiety. The feelings won't go away overnight. It'll probably take a while but acceptance is the first step to be able to cope qith this feeling.


----------



## meedliemao (Feb 3, 2017)

Acceptance was absolutely the hardest thing I've ever learned. Had no idea even where to start with that; someone suggested I focus on unconditional love -- what it means, what it is, what it isn't -- and that was the best step for me in learning acceptance, just looking at it from a perspective of love.

Learning to 'just sit' with my own feelings was a huge part of the process for me; I found that when my thoughts and emotions seemed most beyond my control, it was best to just relax and stop trying to control them. Didn't make them feel any better, but it eliminated the heavy stress of "I shouldn't feel this way, so I really must change it right now". I'm glad you've mentioned it here, not only because it was a good reminder for me but also because I think it'll help others as well.


----------



## MikeWolf (Feb 7, 2017)

So glad to come across this. I'm at the acceptance stage. There have been vast improvements since I've gotten it and some days are ultra shitty, but you know you'll have a good day again because you've had it before. It is 10000% a product of your own anxiety and I have had moments of peace.

Cheers!


----------

